# My shop car: 2018 Daytona Violet M3 ZCP ... and a long story



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

Years ago I sold my hellrot red e36 M3 to take my detail business more seriously. I recognized that there was room for fun cars in the future and to not be too attached to depreciating assets(or anything not truly important in life, in general). So here things have come full circle and my shop(me?? lol) ordered a 2018 M3 ZCP in individual Daytona Violet. I hope you all enjoy the story to this point...

*South Carolina Performance Center Delivery*
(South Carolina is located in the southeastern portion of the USA)

It was a minute of waiting since I ordered her but my day finally came at the BMW Performance Center on April 5, 2018. The experience BMW provides a private owner with was fantastic. Donnie Isley was the instructor that took my group out and he kept things fun with his dry humor(which I happen to be a huge fan of) and excellent feedback.

I will be updating the thread from time to time when there's something that may be worth while to share. We'll be releasing some truly unique(and hopefully entertaining) content through my Youtube channel as well. In the meantime, I hope you can enjoy some of the pictures and videos available right now.










--------------------------------------------------
*Amaro Brown Extended Leather*

I believe the extended full Amaro leather lays beautifully against the daytona violet. My interior modifications will all be inline with a tasteful and, hopefully, not overstated approach(well...with some context, opinions are subjective of course )



















--------------------------------------------------
*Part I: Georgia to the BMW Performance Center*

If you guys/ladies like vlog-style content, you may enjoy this video/series I am putting together on our M3 purchase/build. I'm not an overly exciting person in front of a camera (it's actually more difficult than one may think to be natural while knowingly being videoed). But hopefully the story makes it worth your while.

Part I is more about the travel and hotel experience BMW provides leading up to the Performance Center. I hope to update with a new part every week or two. I hope y'all enjoy.






--------------------------------------------------
*Part II: The Delivery*

Part II is arguably better than Part I and shares the moment I saw the car the first time. After looking it over I also found a couple neat surprises too!















--------------------------------------------------
*Part III: Load & Go*

I have taken delivery and now is the time to load her up in my enclosed transport. Here we go!






--------------------------------------------------
*Extended Amaro Brown leather gets dialed in in 4K video*

After more than a month of owning "Laura" and her sitting, I finally began on getting her dolled up and protected.

Here's a video showing the full process for the leather cleaning, decontaminating and protecting. Just a brief heads up...it's a long-format video. Might be best served while enjoy a few cups of coffee in the morning.






--------------------------------------------------
*Satin Paint Protection Film or Not?*

My plans have been to wrap my Daytona Violet M3 with satin PPF since it was ordered. But the time has come to see how it will actually look in person.

I am comfortable in knowing this is not for everyone. Feel free to throw shade, I have thick skin :wave:

This video is where I share my .02 on an area the satin PPF excels in over a glossy finish PPF and if I feel the satin finish will ultimately be the right fit for my shop car. But first thing's first....I need to see how it will look.

Also shown is the exact appearance of the satin PPF in direct sunlight and diffused lighting from multiple angles. (starts at 3:11) I believe this is the most telling part of the video that will lift the fog for most folks on how satin PPF affects a color.






Pretty sure a full-body PPF wrap is the route to go!






----------------------------------------------------

Annnnnnd, oh man I LOVE the tail lights too!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That's Lovely


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Not a huge fan of the exterior colour, but I do like the leather.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> That's Lovely





PugIain said:


> Not a huge fan of the exterior colour, but I do like the leather.


Thanks gentlemen. And I understand the color being polarizing. It's definitely not for everyone! :driver:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

A really nice colour combo :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice indeed my friend. Long may you enjoy it.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Jean-Claude said:


> Thanks gentlemen. And I understand the color being polarizing. It's definitely not for everyone! :driver:


Interestingly I find the exterior colour to be spot on but not so sure about the interior :lol:

Awesome all the same though :thumb:

John


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have to say that in my opinion the interior and exterior go really well together. a bold choice of colours but stunning nonetheless. 

Great looking car, I aim to catch up with your vlogs over the next few days.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I actually quite like the colour and interior combination.

Just a pointer your pictures are huge (I noticed in one of your other posts that it was the same) meaning that viewing it on a tablet or phone it's really difficult as you need to keep scrolling in and out to read what you've wrote and is quite offputting. Most folk resize their photos as it makes it easier to view and read.

Keep up the good work though :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Love the color combo! Nice to see we are getting out of the black/white/silver monotones, and back to the 70's with bold colors.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

How much did it cost to get the optional color? Definitely a rare color. I wonder if it will be a plus or minus when you decide to sell the car?


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

Sam6er said:


> A really nice colour combo :thumb:





President Swirl said:


> Very nice indeed my friend. Long may you enjoy it.


Thanks gentlemen.



John-R- said:


> Interestingly I find the exterior colour to be spot on but not so sure about the interior :lol:
> 
> Awesome all the same though :thumb:
> 
> John


Definitely not for everyone but thanks anyways!



rojer386 said:


> I have to say that in my opinion the interior and exterior go really well together. a bold choice of colours but stunning nonetheless.
> 
> Great looking car, I aim to catch up with your vlogs over the next few days.


Thank you and it's what I was going for; bold.



macca666 said:


> I actually quite like the colour and interior combination.
> 
> Just a pointer your pictures are huge (I noticed in one of your other posts that it was the same) meaning that viewing it on a tablet or phone it's really difficult as you need to keep scrolling in and out to read what you've wrote and is quite offputting. Most folk resize their photos as it makes it easier to view and read.
> 
> Keep up the good work though :thumb:


Yes, it appears DW doesn't format images regardless of the native size. Moving forward I will be more sensitive to the sizes.

Thanks.



transtek said:


> Love the color combo! Nice to see we are getting out of the black/white/silver monotones, and back to the 70's with bold colors.


I appreciate that!



rlmccarty2000 said:


> How much did it cost to get the optional color? Definitely a rare color. I wonder if it will be a plus or minus when you decide to sell the car?


$5,000 USD. No idea and I am not overly concerned with the resale. It's as I tell my own clients, "spend money on your car for you, not anyone else." :driver:


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

I LOVE all the BMW individual purples over the years so I am a HUGE fan of this :thumb: don't usually get excited over any other colour interior than black but this actually works really well man!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stunning car - the M3 looks so much better than the M4 - a lot more taut


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

The colour combo is superb - bold and brash. As it should be :thumb:


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

Smanderson117 said:


> I LOVE all the BMW individual purples over the years so I am a HUGE fan of this :thumb: don't usually get excited over any other colour interior than black but this actually works really well man!


Thank you! The real life feel truly sucks you in. I think it's exactly what I was looking for!



andy665 said:


> Stunning car - the M3 looks so much better than the M4 - a lot more taut


I dig the M4 too but the sedan has a certain spirit to it and coupled with the way this M3 was optioned, I was aiming for a true 1 of 1.

Thanks for the kind words!



Stoner said:


> The colour combo is superb - bold and brash. As it should be :thumb:


Thank you for the kind words! :driver:


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

Still glossy for now!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Not a huge fan of the exterior colour, but I do like the leather.


Lol, I'm the opposite, love the outside, the inside, well I guess it may grow on me, Looking forward to some updates.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Lol, I'm the opposite, love the outside, the inside, well I guess it may grow on me, Looking forward to some updates.


I love both of 'em! :lol:


----------

